# Sudden change in behaviour



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Piper has suddenly become quite lethargic and quiet, she's usually a very active bird and likes to chirp away all the time.

This morning when I got up she was her normal active self but 2 or so hours later she had a nap and after she woke up was moving slowly and is more puffed up than usual.

I let her out of her cage at her normal time and she immediately jumped onto me and sat on my arm (which is super out of the ordinary because she's still nervous around my hands at the moment). I'd like to think it was because she was getting more comfortable with me but I'm worried about her. 

She's still eating, she had some of her pellets before coming out of the cage and is currently foraging for seeds where she normally does (just much slower).

The only non-medical reason I can think of for why she'd be acting like this is that she didn't want to go to sleep last night and was chirping for ages after I went to bed so maybe she's tired?

Any advice would be great, thanks

Update: she seems to be falling sideways when she walks and isn't flying. I went and picked her up because she wandered to the other end of the house and she has now climbed into the hood of my jumper :s


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Steph-- I'm sorry to hear about Piper. If she's so lethargic and is having trouble walking (and isn't flying, which uses more energy than walking), then I think the problem is bigger than her just being tired. If she continues to act like this after a few hours, you should call into the vet and get her looked at. :thumbsup: 

I hope she feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah that's what I thought. She just flew over to her food so I'm hoping she picks up soon. I'm worried about going to class if she's still not looking good :/

I've booked a vet appointment for this afternoon but she's already chatting to me more and flying every now and then so I think she's going to be ok. I think I'll keep the appointment anyway though just in case.


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Steph i'm so glad you booked an appointment, she doesn't sound good  But it's good that you think she's a little better. When you said she's been flying to you and all and not walking properly it's like she wanted to be with you maybe she finds you comforting. I hope she pulls through and strengthens up :hug: keep us updated.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Glad to hear she's doing better, but a vet appointment is a good idea. Keep us posted!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Having Piper examined by an Avian Vet is definitely the best course of action.

I'm thinking of you both and wishing your little girl a full and speedy recovery.

Please be sure to update us in this thread after Piper's Avian Vet appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------

